# Please help.. Need to get set up with ADE



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm so technically challenged. Could someone please help me to get set up for a Nook to be able to get library books? Do I just download the ADE and then it's good to go or is it more complicated than that? I'm about ready to just return the Nook and forget about it. I know it's probably very simple, but it is overwhelming me at this time. Sorry for asking, but thought someone here might help.
Thank you


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Unless something goes wrong, it is indeed very simple. Download Adobe Digital Editions.

Connect the nook to your PC/Mac, _then_ open Adobe Digital Editions. Your nook _should_ appear under the bookshelves to the left. If it doesn't, we can deal with that later.

When you download a library book, that file will have a .acsm format. You need to open this file with Adobe Digital Editions, which will then download the actual book file. Once that file has downloaded, you can just drag and drop the book onto the Nook icon under bookshelves, then disconnect your nook and the book should open on your nook just fine.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

I read something about having an Adobe ID.  Do you need one and if so how do you get it?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If I recall correctly, when you go to download the software it will ask you to set up an account with a username and password. I've had an Adobe account for years, so I don't know for sure. I suggest you start at the download page and see what happens when you attempt the download.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

YorkieMom said:


> I read something about having an Adobe ID. Do you need one and if so how do you get it?


When you download ADE you'll have to "authorize" it. You should use the same username/password that you use for your nook so they can "talk" to each other.

I do remember having an issue with ADE when I first tried to use it with my nook - I found the answer with a google search. (I honestly can't remember exactly what the issue was, but I remember having to delete some type of file from the nook, and then it all worked fine.)

If you continue to have issues, this might help:
http://nooktalk.net/news/loading-books-with-adobe-digital-editions-on-your-nook


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that when you attach a new reader to your computer with ADE open, it just asks you to authorize that device.  Very simple.  Just click on it to authorize, as prompted.  I just did that with my Sony PRS-350.  I never had to put an I.D. into it.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, Pidgeon figured out my problems with the ADE and the Nook.  I never would have gotten it right.  It had something to do with my using a mac and a missing file or something.  recently sold my nook and am sort of missing it now, wouldn't ya know?  But I didn't use it enough to keep it.  But it was MY nookie.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay sorry I disappeared I lost my internet    I got the ADE downloaded and my nook charged I plugged it into the computer with ADE open and it shows up on the left under Bookshelves. yay! Is this all right?
Okay you said when I get a book from the library it will dl to my computer as a .ascm file. Do I open the Ade first? What do I do next?
Thank you


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Drag the acsm file into ADE.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

If you would be so kind to bear with me on this. I feel dumb so would like to confirm all steps to get a library book on to the Nook.
I know you find the one you want and add it to your cart. Then what do you do to download it?
Where do you send it?
Does it go straight to the ADE?
Do you open the file or drag it unopened to the ADE?
Then, how do you get it onto the Nook? Also, how do you get it off the Nook once finished reading?
I'm so sorry for all the questions. I just don't want to mess anything up. I have trouble figuring these gadgets out, so any help will be greatly appreciated. I promise to write any instructions down so I won't have to bother you again with my ineptness.

Thank you,


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm new at this as well, so I'll one of the more experienced folks give the step by step. It would be nice if someone, B&N, Adobe or Overdrive did that. I can see why BN wouldn't but it seems like Overdrive would give better instructions. It feels like a few steps are missing and/or they assume that the user is technically proficiant, which isn't always true.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I might be able to help. Don't worry about asking questions. There are plenty of us here more that willing to help 



YorkieMom said:


> If you would be so kind to bear with me on this. I feel dumb so would like to confirm all steps to get a library book on to the Nook.
> I know you find the one you want and add it to your cart. Then what do you do to download it?
> Where do you send it?
> Does it go straight to the ADE?
> ...


I'm using Windows Vista. The instructions my be a little different with a different operating system.

My library also used Overdrive so the instructions are based on the Overdrive system.

You also have to have Adobe Digital Editions downloaded on your computer. I think you need to have the same email address in your Adobe Digital Editions Account that you use for your Nook and your library.

Click the "Library" down arrow in ADE and then click Authorize Computer. (If you haven't already done this).

Downloading from the Library:

1. After finding an electronic book (either Adobe EPub or Adobe PDF), I place the book in my cart then check it out. You should see a page in your library account where your check out books are. Mine is called My BookShelf. On this page is a link that says "Download" near the book you are checking out. Click the Download box.

2. A window pops up on my screen asking me what I want to do with the file.

3. Click "Open with" (then make sure your choice is digitaleditions.exe)

4. Click OK

ADE should open up automatically and the book should automatically download into ADE. My computer automatically opens the book as though I am going to read it on my computer. Click on the Library View Icon (upper left of the screen, it looks like 3 books standing next to each other) to see your downloaded book as an icon.

Instructions for ADE downloading to Nook:

1. Connect your cord that you use to charge your Nook into the Nook the same way you do when you charge your device. Then take the wall plug off the other end of the cord and connect the USB end to your computer UBS port.

2. If this is the first time connecting your Nook, your computer will take a minute or two to add the device onto your computer.

3. Go into ADE and the last item on the left column (under the words Recently Read) you should see where your Nook is. The word on my screen for the Nook Color is "Media" with a picture of an ereader next to it.

If you don't see a word under the words Recently Read, turn on your Nook while it is hooked to your computer and it should come up then.

4. Just click on the book you want to put on the Nook and drag it to the left on top of the word "Media".

5. Wait a few seconds and the book should be in your Nook.

6. Be sure to properly safely remove the Nook from your computer. Don't just unplug it.

7. I do this by looking in the lower right corner of my screen (near the time) and look for an icon that looks like an USB plug. Click on it and then right click on Safely Remove Hardware.

8. I get a pop up box that says "This device can now be safely removed from your computer." Click OK

9. Now you can remove the cord from your computer and your Nook.

There are two different places on the nook to find your books. On the Nook Color I click on Library then look to top of my screen and click on the My Files icon.

(The words are different for the Nook Classic but there are two different places for books on that device too).

In My Files, click on Digital Editions. You should see all downloaded books (through your cord) and you just click on the book you want to read.

There are also some video tutorials on the BN site to help:

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/video.asp


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Once you learn how to add books from Overdrive directly into ADE, some of us can also help you learn how to save the ebook file to your computer instead of opening it ADE right away so that if you don't have time to start reading the book right away, you can wait to open it in ADE. The clock for the amount of time you have the book starts as soon as you load it into ADE. If you don't put it in ADE until you are ready you will have a longer time to keep it.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I also found this information from the Adobe Digital Editions: Help

http://www.adobe.com/products/digitaleditions/help/#borrowing_books

Transferring items to a supported eReader

Adobe Digital Editions allows you to transfer items from your library to a supported eReader device.

Connect the supported eReader device to your computer and launch Digital Editions. Digital Editions automatically detects the presence of your device and offers to authorize it with your Adobe ID. If you have not authorized Digital Editions with your computer, you will need to complete that first (Digital Editions guides you through that process: View the Activation and Authorization topic). Both Digital Editions and the device must be authorized to be able to transfer protected content to and from the device. Unprotected content can be transferred to and from the device without authorizing either the device or Digital Editions, but Adobe strongly advises authorizing Digital Editions as it gives you content portability for your protected books, whether on Digital Editions or the supported device.

After authorization, the device appears as a new bookshelf in your library. You can transfer items to and from the device's bookshelf just as you do with other bookshelves in your library. You can read books that are on your device or your own computer. You can even read books off a friend's device (though you cannot transfer books from that device to your computer or vice versa).

Important: Do not disconnect the device while transferring library items to or from your computer.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

love2read said:


> Once you learn how to add books from Overdrive directly into ADE, some of us can also help you learn how to save the ebook file to your computer instead of opening it ADE right away so that if you don't have time to start reading the book right away, you can wait to open it in ADE. The clock for the amount of time you have the book starts as soon as you load it into ADE. If you don't put it in ADE until you are ready you will have a longer time to keep it.


Yes I would like to know that, also.
Thank you all, so much, for helping me.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you figure out how to get ADE set up and transfer books onto your Nook?


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, I got it fixed thanks to your wonderful help.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Hi there.  I am having problems with this.  I have chosen a library book and have been able to get the nook to attach to the Adobe Digital Editions.  I even see the book in my files, Digital Editions on the computer.  When I click on it, the book opens on my laptop but I cannot find it in my nook.  how do I open this up in the nook?  It is not in my B&N library.  Is it somewhere else?  I just can't see, to find it....help please.

Edit:  good news/bad news.  I figured out how to find my documents in the Nook.  However, when I tried to access the book, I get an error message that says User Not Activated.  what is wrong now?  I am using the same password between ADE and the Nook, so I am really not sure.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

The Nook separates books on their devices. All the books picked up directly from BN Go in your B & N Library but all the books put on from other sources get separated and put in a folder called my files (on the Nook Color). That is a little frustrating sometimes.

Did you specifically hook your Nook to your computer and then go into Adobe Digital Editions and authorize your device to Adobe? If you did and it was successful, try a different library book just to make sure it isn't something with that specific book.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I finally figured out how the Nook divided it's files.  Easy once you know the trick.  
  
I did go to Adobe and register the device, but who knows, maybe I messed up somewhere.  I downloaded a new book thinking the same thing.  Both books show up in my Nook, but when I go to open them, I get the error message "user not activated".  I even called my library help line and stumped them.  Then I went to B&N customer service and was on hold for what seemed like forever.  I finally gave up since I figured there were probably a lot of noobs like me calling in.  

Can anyone figure out what I did wrong and more importantly, how to fix it?  If not, I will try B&N later.  Will I have to reset factory defaults?


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

UPDATE:

My DS helped me solve the problem. Apparently, my problem is not uncommon. Sometimes, ADE just doesn't "see" the Nook and ADE has to be deleted from the Nook drive. 
Here is a link that helped in case there is anyone else that runs into this problem.

 [URL=http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/NOOK-Technical-Support/Using-Adobe-Digital-Editions-ADE-Library-Books-and-Vendors-other/m-p/575651/highlight/true]http://bookclubs.barnesandnoble.com/t5/NOOK-Technical-Support/Using-Adobe-Digital-Editions-ADE-Library-Books-and-Vendors-other/m-p/575651/highlight/true [/url]

I am a happy girl tonight.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tripp said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> My DS helped me solve the problem. Apparently, my problem is not uncommon. Sometimes, ADE just doesn't "see" the Nook and ADE has to be deleted from the Nook drive.
> Here is a link that helped in case there is anyone else that runs into this problem.
> ...


From that post: "Find the "Digital Editions" file and delete it" (from the nook). 
That's what I had to do when I first tried to move books from ADE to my nook (these were books from Sony, Kobo, Borders, etc). I don't want to jinx things so I won't say there've been no problems since, but....


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

We bought my 85yo Dad a Nook color for Christmas because he is a voracious reader of library books.  Unfortunately, he lives 500 miles away & has been struggling with getting the library books onto the device.  With links I have sent him & help from the library, he now has been able to load a library book onto the Nook.  But he said it doesn't show up in the My documents folder, he has to do a search to find the book every time.

Does anyone have any advice on how to see the library books on the Nook Color?  I  don't know what method he used to finally get the book onto the Nook, because he had to have the library associate help him with that.


----------

